# USPA American Cup -live stream-



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2017)

American Cup, Raw Full Power (knee sleeves)
Flight A:
48kg, Vipa Pukasamsombut, North Hills, CA
52kg, Nicole Lamartine, Laramie, WY
60kg, Shanette Sugayan, Newark, CA
60kg, Ellen Stein, Brooklyn, NY
67.5kg, Ana Malagon, Glendale, CA
67.5kg, Brandi Moore, Apple Valley, CA
75kg, Molly Mullikin, San Pedro, CA
90kg, Danielle Drew, Huntington Beach, CA
90kg, Melanie Douglas, Pelham, AL
SHW, Lisa Quevedo, Corona, CA
SHW, Ashley Pritchard, Renton, WA
Flight B:
67.5kg, Gerald Dionio, Bonita, CA
67.5kg, Keith Correa, Kapolei, HI
75kg, Jon Vaughn, Lancaster, CA
75kg, Ronald Tarvin, Montgomery, AL
82.5, Colby Gardner, Tuscaloosa, AL
100kg, KC Mitchell, Bakersfield, CA
110kg, Tee Popoola, Torrance, CA
125kg, Dane Dillon, Grande Prairie, AB
125kg, Andy Huang, Baton Rouge, LA
125kg, Mike O'Hearn, Los Angeles, CA
SHW, Brandon Allen, Las Vegas, NV


*LIVE STREAM LINK FOR JANUARY 7th*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKpqEGtyjs


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2017)

American Cup, Classic Raw Full power (kneewraps)
Flight B:
52kg, Danielle Columby, Phoenix, AZ
60kg, Caitlin Cardone, Summerville, SC
67.5kg, Chuquese Huffman, Moreno Valley, CA
67.5kg Perla Apodaca, El Paso, TX
67.5kg, Noemi Garnica, La Quinta, CA
75kg, Carrie Grissinger, Ozark, MO
75kg, Sumer Johnson, Arkadelphia, AR
75kg, Nishea Martinez, San Jose, CA
Flight C:
SHW, Makala Davis, Glendale, AZ
SHW, Thalia Soto, Santa Paula, CA
67.5kg, David Spitdowski, Decatur, GA
90kg, Roy Glenn, Oxnard, CA
100kg, Eloy Martinez, Brawley, CA
125kg, Steve Johnson, Chicago, IL
125kg, Steve Gentili, Pasadena, CA
140kg, Nick Best, Las Vegas, NV
SHW, David Douglas, Palmdale, CA
Flight A:
Men's Raw Bench only:
100kg, Garrett Griffin, Metairie, LA
100kg, Chris Flores, Apple Valley, CA
110kg, Bobby Betts, Gainesboro, TN
110kg, Ivan James, North Hollywood, CA
125kg, Carlos Rojas, Scottsbluff, NE
125kg, Rob Taylor, Metairie, LA
140kg, Nick Summers, Scottsdale, AZ
SHW, Leroy Walker, Fontana, CA


*LIVE STREAM LINK FOR JANUARY 8th*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq9CMR0OyrI


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2017)

I believe lifting starts at 10am both days. There's several people I'd like to watch. As much as I think he's a complete ****ing douche, will be interesting to see what ohern puts up.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 7, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I believe lifting starts at 10am both days. There's several people I'd like to watch. As much as I think he's a complete ****ing douche, will be interesting to see what ohern puts up.



Ya, thats weird that he's competing... I thought he only did bodybuilding... He's a pretty strong dude though... It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 7, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I believe lifting starts at 10am both days. There's several people I'd like to watch. As much as I think he's a complete ****ing douche, will be interesting to see what ohern puts up.



If he lifts what he says he lifts he'll be around 1900


----------



## Seeker (Jan 7, 2017)

I'll be there on the 8th to see it live.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2017)

O'Hern was a no-show, Allen just smoked his 843 opening squat. 

For those of you that don't know KC Mitchell is "that one leg monster"
He's been working on squatting with a prosthetic for a while. Missed opener on depth but I think he'll be fine.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 7, 2017)

This is a great thread I remember you posting it last year too.

High 5


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 7, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> O'Hern was a no-show, Allen just smoked his 843 opening squat.
> 
> For those of you that don't know KC Mitchell is "that one leg monster"
> He's been working on squatting with a prosthetic for a while. Missed opener on depth but I think he'll be fine.



He seriously didn't show up? What a douche... Funny cause he would have bombed on squats anyway


----------



## Milo (Jan 7, 2017)

He pulled out when uspa told him his dog couldn't hand off his bench attempts.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 7, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> O'Hern was a no-show, Allen just smoked his 843 opening squat.
> 
> For those of you that don't know KC Mitchell is "that one leg monster"
> He's been working on squatting with a prosthetic for a while. Missed opener on depth but I think he'll be fine.



I follow Mitchell on IG. Guy is an animal. Keep us posted tool


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> He seriously didn't show up? What a douche... Funny cause he would have bombed on squats anyway



Why u say he would have bombed? The guy is a homo but is very strong


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 7, 2017)

I have my thoughts on o'hearn as well but I'm pretty sure he's stronger than anyone here.  You ever see his squat for birthday reps with CT Fletcher?  Dude is pretty tough.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 7, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> O'Hern was a no-show, Allen just smoked his 843 opening squat.
> 
> For those of you that don't know KC Mitchell is "that one leg monster"
> He's been working on squatting with a prosthetic for a while. Missed opener on depth but I think he'll be fine.



TS, are you there watching live?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 7, 2017)

Dtownry said:


> I have my thoughts on o'hearn as well but I'm pretty sure he's stronger than anyone here.  You ever see his squat for birthday reps with CT Fletcher?  Dude is pretty tough.



I agree......


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 8, 2017)

automatondan said:


> TS, are you there watching live?



Was. Had to leave after 2nd squats. 

KC completed his first full power meet. Pretty awesome IMO. 

Tee hit just over 2k, Allen was over 2200. 

The live stream was really choppy on their end, was actually annoying to watch. Hopefully they have it fixed for tomorrow. Can't wait to watch The Beast.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 8, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Was. Had to leave after 2nd squats.
> 
> KC completed his first full power meet. Pretty awesome IMO.
> 
> ...



Ya I tried to watch the live stream and Id see a guy set up at the top and then never see him go down and the announcer would just say good lift... I shut it off after a few minutes.


----------

